# 76 super bug!!!!!!



## shnishigus (Oct 6, 2009)

i was helping out at my girlfriends house and i found a super beetle there!!!!
it doesnt have a motor
it has every thing eles though.
can any one help me out. i want to fix it and give it to her for her birth day. i found a pancake engine (type 3) ,1800cc for sale will it fit the 76 bug? 
also it has been sitting for a couple of years the bug. what should i replace besides the gas lol=)


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 76 super bug!!!!!! (shnishigus)*

Pancake motor from a Type 3 is not really what you're looking for to go in a Type 1. If you cut out the rear apron between the rear fenders, you might be able to get the Type 3 in there, but it wouldn't be pretty. 
Keep looking for a Type 1 engine. Sounds like you need everything from the exhaust up to the fan shroud. There's a guy with a listing on Craigslist in West Palm Beach with 1971 Super Beetle parts. 
Next, scour the used book stores, or Amazon.com and get yourself a copy of John Muir Publishing's "How to Keep Your Volkswagen Alive". If you have a choice, get a spiral bound copy as they lay flat better than the standard paperback binding version. 
As for what to replace? Depends how much $$$ you have to invest, how much time you have to invest, and how much you love that girlfriend. First thing I would do is BRAKES. I know how South Florida drivers drive, Brakes are the most important thing you can have here. Next is tires, no sense putting her on the road with something that is rotted and going to split and leave her stranded. After that, look at the seat upholstery and consider recovering the drivers side seat if it looks like it could use some love. (replace some of the horse-hair padding with foam if you tear the seat apart). 
The book I described above will tell you Everything you ever wanted to know about the aircooled VW's, and how to fix just about everythng on an aircooled VW. When I bought my first VW (1970 Beetle), at the age of 17, I got a copy of the book and read it! My family had never owned or worked on "foreign" cars, and my father was not interested in helping me work on the VW unless I specifically asked for help. Thus, that book was like having a friendly VW mechanic neighbor there to give me pointers and suggestions on things I could use if I didn't have a certain tool, or I was having a certain problem. 
Good luck with the project, and good luck finding the title to said Super Beetle. I hope the family has that around somewhere too...


----------

